# Sat nav in France.



## bofb (May 29, 2008)

Off to Brittany this week and I've just read that 'radar detection devices' are illegal in France, whether in use or not, punishable by fine and possible confiscation. Would this include my tom tom xl, recently purchased for this very trip? (Or am I being paranoid?)


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

As I understand it they are looking for actual detectors like snooper and not GPS devices
Richard


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Your TomTom sat nav should be ok, just make sure that you turn OFF the speed camera database.


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

HI SatNav is not radar detection and your TomTom is totally legal within the EU
PS brisey is wrong no need to turn anything off, as i said you are not using a radar detection device
Bob


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

TomTom is widely sold here and no kind of problem in use. But I do understand your concern!


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

I used a new 720 Thomas in France and even with cameras on it very rarely pointed them out. :roll:


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Ditto the above...

Being caught using a speed/radar detector (snooper, road angel etc) in France will result in a hefty fine and the equipment being confiscated. 

A satnav with "accident black-spots" is OK to use, so I am led to believe.

Johnny F


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

*Speed Camera detection in France*

I think this may have been posted before, but the French Embassy site makes it quite clear that speed camera databases as used in SatNav systems are 'in the public domain' and therefore perfectly legal. You do not have to turn off your camera warnings. Radar detectors or 'snoopers' on the other hand are entirely ILLEGAL and may result in impoundment of the vehicle.

See here http://www.ambafrance-uk.org/Cannonball-racers-arrested-by-the.html


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Guys

Many thanks for pointing this out, I stand corrected and will correct the person who told me that the database had to be turned off.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

The French government is very open about the location of all its fixed radar speed traps:

http://www2.securiteroutiere.gouv.fr/infos-ref/regles/csa/csa.html

I think Switzerland doesn't allow Satnav/ GPS devices with speed camera location POIs - if any MHers know better, please correct me.

SD


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

takeaflight, have you got your TT set up properly and with the safety camera poi's installed because mine is excellent at informing me of the camera positions even in rural areas. (not that i do speed, still in favour of the tortoise vs hare scenario)

Bob


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bob the Tomtom was purchased just a few days before we left for France, I suspect the POIs for the cameras where out of date, however before our next trip I will update them.
Thanks
Roy


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Hi BofB

Used our ViaMichelin satnav in France last month. It was spot on with warnings for all the fixed speed check locations. Having said that, the type warned about do have very large roadside warning signs anyway.

Safe trip.

Dave


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

Can anybody advise what's the warning sign like, I mean in French, thanks


----------



## bofb (May 29, 2008)

*Thanks. Great response as always.*

Thanks to all replies. Appreciated.


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
I am not really sure of what the signs look like as I just notice them as I pass but as far as my poor memory is concerned they have the words to the effect of Radar control (in French but totally understandable in English). Also the pictture I think has something like )))))) to denote Radar.
But then again I could be wrong and mixing up with here in Belgium.

Actually the old ones are very easy to spot as they are huge boxes at least twice the sixe of the UK gatso. The only this is I recently noticed new ones on the E40 coming from Calais in Dunkirk( Grand Synth) andf these are very small.

Regards
M


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

whistlinggypsy said:


> takeaflight, have you got your TT set up properly and with the safety camera poi's installed because mine is excellent at informing me of the camera positions even in rural areas. Bob


Mine too Bob and mine is v old and takes ages for the "valves" to warm up.

Johnny F


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

I found the photo of speed camera sign, link is here, sorry I don't know how to do the URL link

http://wheels.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/07/25/speed-cameras-a-flash-of-irritation/


----------

